# Mezzanotte



## Renato Udine

Ciao a tutti.

Mi interessava sapere come valutate, riferendosi prettamente al momento temporale, la mezzanotte di un determinato giorno.
E' da ritenersi come momento ancora del giorno che sta per finire oppure lo stesso oramai è del nuovo giorno.
Se dicessi:
- ci vediamo a mezzanotte del 8 luglio 2007. Sicuramente non mancherei il mio appuntamento fra qualche minuto.
Ma come ben sapete, tutti gli orologi o computer che siano, alla fatidica ora cambiano immediatamente giorno e visualizzano 00:00.
Forse la mezzanotte non esiste?
Fatemi sapere
Un saluto
Renato


----------



## kdl77

Interessante questione.

Io partirei dalla considerazione che quando diciamo "la notte dell'8 luglio" intendiamo la notte che comincia la sera dell'8 e finisce la mattina del 9. Essendo mezzanotte "la metà della notte", direi che ci si riferisce alla mezzanotte a cavallo tra l'8  e il 9.

Con buona pace dei computer!


----------



## Elisabetha76

io capisco che "mezzanotte"sia le 00 ore quando comincia il nuovo giorno


----------



## sabrinita85

Per me la mezzanotte ha la durata di un secondo. 
Quello tra le 23:59:59 e le 00:00:00.

Ma visto che per me la matematica *è* un'opinione, questo messaggio è solo il frutto di un giorno di luglio


----------



## bale84

"Ufficialmente" alle 00.00 inizia il nuovo giorno. La prossima quindi sarà la mezzanotte del 10 luglio.

Ma se tu dici "ci vediamo il 9 luglio a mezzanotte" è più facile che la maggior parte delle persone venga alla mezzanotte tra il 9 e il 10, ossia tra circa 2 ore !


----------



## sabrinita85

bale84 said:


> Beata te che hai finito la sessione oggi ! io la finisco il 17.
> 
> "Ufficialmente" alle 00.00 inizia il nuovo giorno. La prossima quindi sarà la mezzanotte del 10 luglio.
> 
> Ma se tu dici "ci vediamo il 9 luglio a mezzanotte" è più facile che la maggior parte delle persone venga alla mezzanotte tra il 9 e il 10, ossia tra circa 2 ore !


Oddio, non mi incasinare proprio ora! 

A me se dicessero "ci vediamo il 9 a mezzanotte" penserei alla fine del 9 e non all'inizio del 9.
Boh, vabbè, lascio perde e non vado all'appuntamento!  O al limite cambio l'ora dell'appuntamento!

Comunque io, considero la fine di un giorno quando mi metto a letto a dormire. Tipo se esco la sera del 9, pure che sono le 5 di mattina (e quindi il 10), penso che è sempre il 9. Ho problemi seri, lo so.


----------



## bale84

sabrinita85 said:


> Oddio, non mi incasinare proprio ora!
> 
> A me se dicessero "ci vediamo il 9 a mezzanotte" penserei alla fine del 9 e non all'inizio del 9.


Esatto ! è quello che dicevo io


----------



## Renato Udine

Ciao a tutti.

Penso proprio di aver creato un bel x..asìno.
Quasi quasi lo ripropongo nel forum inglese e vediamo come la pensano in giro per il mondo.
Mi preme sottolineare che "mezzanotte" è un momento o meglio dire 'un orario' come un altro e non un periodo; neanche di un secondo (dalle .. alle).
Un augurio a Sabrinita85 e bale84.

Ad Elisabetha76, già in possesso di un ottimo italiano, consiglierei di scrivere:

- io intendo la "mezzanotte" coincidente con le ore zero, quindi l'inizio del nuovo giorno.

Ho provato a chiedere a qualcuno che di notti se ne intende. Un'amica che lavora in ospedale, facendo turni notturni. Per lei il turno notturno del 9 luglio è quello che inizia la sera del 8 e termina al mattino del 9.

Un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Necsus

Tanto per complicare (o semplificare) un po' la questione: ho dato un'occhiata ai vocabolari online (Garzanti e DeMauro) e alla voce 'mezzanotte' si legge (più o meno) "la ventiquattresima ora del giorno, che segna la fine di una giornata e l'inizio della successiva". 
Se questa è la definizione, significa che _mezzanotte_ è sinonimo di ventiquattro e definisce il periodo che va dal compimento delle ventitré a quello delle ventiquattro, a cui segue l'una, la prima ora del giorno successivo.


----------



## Renato Udine

Eccezionale Necsus,

 sto ridendo a più non posso,
e se continui a leggere questa discussione capirai perchè.

Non avevo proprio pensato di andare a leggere l'etimologia della parola.
Ebbene nel mio vocabolario scritto a cura di Gian Carlo OLI e Lorenzo MAGINI è citato:

    - mezzanotte:
   l'istante del passaggio del Sole al meridiano inferiore di un dato luogo, riferito sia al Sole vero (m. vera) o al Sole medio (m. media).

Adesso è proprio un GRAN x..asìno! .

Se qualcuno pensava che fosse una banalità, dovrà ricredersi.

Ancora un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Necsus

Renato Udine said:


> nel mio vocabolario scritto a cura di Gian Carlo OLI e Lorenzo MAGINI è citato:
> - mezzanotte:
> l'istante del passaggio del Sole al meridiano inferiore di un dato luogo, riferito sia al Sole vero (m. vera) o al Sole medio (m. media).


 Sì, anche il Treccani dà questa definizione, aggiungendo che nel linguaggio comune ci si riferisce alla _mezzanotte civile_, ovvero "l'istante in un dato luogo, corrispondente alle ore 24, in cui si ha la mezzanotte media al meridiano centrale del fuso orario al quale il luogo appartiene; è lo stesso per tutti i punti appartenenti a uno stesso fuso orario, e segna per essi l'inizio del giorno civile". 
Insomma secondo queste definizioni la _mezzanotte_ viene identificata con il compimento della ventiquattresima ora, non con tutti i sessanta minuti che la compongono. E mi sembra che anche il senso comune lo interpreti così. Il dubbio resta.

Qui c'è un interessante definizione del 'tempo', e alla fine una breve storia delle convenzioni adottate per la misurazione del 'giorno', che si conclude così: "Nel 20mo secolo alla misurazione delle Ore dell'orologio è stata applicato il conteggio di ore dell'orologio da 0 a 24; la seguenza delle ore è stata portata direttamente da 0h00' (Mezzanotte sul Fuso Orario della zona) alle 24h00' della Mezzanotte seguente, di cui é l'ora zero (00h00') del Giorno seguente.

La questione mi ricordava vagamente il dibattito sull'inizio del terzo millennio (2000 o 2001) e, rovistando, qui ho trovato una riflessione sull'argomento, dove si dice anche: "le ore, i minuti ed i secondi sono strutturati in maniera tale che il PRIMO elemento ha numero ZERO: la prima ora della giornata sono le ore zero, il primo minuto dell'ora è il minuto zero, il primo secondo di un minuto è il secondo zero. Questo comporta che, nonostante un giorno sia composto di 24 ore = 1440 minuti = 86400 secondi, la nuova giornata inizia alle ore 24, 0 minuti e 0 secondi, cioé a mezzanotte (le ore 24, cioé le zero, fanno parte della nuova giornata e non della vecchia giornata). Ciò non toglie che in un giorno ci sono 24 ore: la PRIMA dalle 00.00.00 alle 00.59.59, la SECONDA dalle 01.00.00 alle 01.59.59, ..., la VENTIQUATTRESIMA dalle 23.00.00 alle 23.59.59". 
Anche di questo si era parlato in questa discussione, mi pare...


----------



## Renato Udine

Necsus said:


> Sì, anche il Treccani dà questa definizione, aggiungendo...


 
Dopo una così ampia e articolata precisazione (farti i complimenti è poca cosa) direi che non c'e altro da aggiungere.

Ma allora le ore 00:00, la mezzanotte e le ore 24:00 come sembrerebbe anche riferendosi alla prestigiosissima Treccani, sono la stessa cosa, è indicano l'inizio del giorno. Un dubbio perciò sicuramente è svanito.
*La mezzanotte esiste!* 
Fatto sta, che la consuetudine come sapete ha lo stesso valore di legge. Noi per abitudine alludiamo alla mezzanotte di un determinato giorno, come il momento conclusivo del stesso.
Circa i festeggiamenti per l'arrivo del terzo millennio, eccome se non me lo ricordo.
Ce l'hanno fatto festeggiare due volte, nel 2000 e nel 2001. Probabilmente altri interessi (economici?) erano in gioco.
Proporrò la stessa discussione nel forum inglese. E' interessante sapere come la pensano in giro per il mondo.
Un saluto
Renato


----------



## Necsus

Renato Udine said:


> *La mezzanotte esiste!*


Ebbene sì. Si tratta di capire più che altro quanto dura effettivamente...


----------



## bubu7

Sembra evidente che esistano diverse accezioni del termine: alcune comuni altre tecniche.
Ad esempio, se dico "Ci vediamo a mezzanotte" non intendo certo dalle undici alle dodici ma, più o meno, allo scoccare dell'ora.
Negli altri casi, il senso potrà essere diverso...


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> Sembra evidente che esistano diverse accezioni del termine: alcune comuni altre tecniche.
> Ad esempio, se dico "Ci vediamo a mezzanotte" non intendo certo dalle undici alle dodici ma, più o meno, allo scoccare dell'ora.
> Negli altri casi, il senso potrà essere diverso...


Ciao, bubu. Be', è evidente che è evidente. 
Quello che a me non sembrava (e non sembra tutt'ora) altrettanto lampante è il motivo per cui (almeno) due vocabolari a larga diffusione e non specialistici come il Garzanti e il DeMauro diano come prima una definizione (non tecnica) che non coincide con quella comunemente attribuita al termine.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Quello che a me non sembrava (e non sembra tutt'ora) altrettanto lampante è il motivo per cui (almeno) due vocabolari a larga diffusione e non specialistici come il Garzanti e il DeMauro diano come prima una definizione (non tecnica) che non coincide con quella comunemente attribuita al termine.


Ciao, Nec. 
Diciamo che le definizioni dei due vocabolari non sono chiarissime.
Per "ventiquattresima ora" si può intendere sia l'intervallo temporale dalle undici a mezzanotte sia l'ora numero ventiquattro, intendendo però l'ora nel senso dell'istante in cui scocca e non come intervallo.
Però gli esempi che accompagnano la definizione nel De Mauro in linea sciolgono ogni residuo dubbio.
Noto che anche altri vocabolari, come il DISC, presentano una definizione ambigua. Si distingue positivamente il Treccani in linea e il Devoto-Oli 2007, dal quale traggo la seguente definizione:

"*com*[une], l’istante corrispondente alle ore 24, spesso con valore approssimativo (talvolta suscettibile di allusioni e significati paragonabili alle espressioni ‘a notte tarda’, ‘nel cuore della notte’, ecc.)".


----------



## Necsus

Mah, non saprei... Francamente io 'ventiquattresima ora', soprattutto se scritto in un vocabolario, lo interpreto più come tutti i sessanta minuti che compongono l'ora numero ventiquattro, altrimenti basterebbe dire il compimento o lo scoccare della suddetta...
Comunque, essendo _evidente_ che il comune significato di 'mezzanotte' non può essere questo, non mi interrogherò oltre!


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Comunque, essendo _evidente_ che il comune significato di 'mezzanotte' non può essere questo, non mi interrogherò oltre!


Oltre che _evidente_, il significato comune è riportato più chiaramente, come abbiamo visto, da altri vocabolari.
Aggiungo la definizione che di _mezzanotte_ dà il Gabrielli nell'_editio_ _maior_ del suo dizionario.



> L'istante che segna la metà della notte, corrispondente alla 24ª ora dell'intera giornata; segue perciò di 12 ore il mezzodì del giorno trascorso e precede di altre 12 ore il mezzodì del giorno che segue.


----------



## Necsus

Il dubbio sul perché di fronte a tanta 'comunanza' non vi sia una altrettanto manifesta univocità nei vocabolari mi rimane, ma ignorerollo.


----------



## Salegrosso

Il modo più chiaro e univoco di individuare una mezzanotte è dare due date, come dire _la mezzanotte dal 13 al 14 luglio_. Non c'è possibilità di equivoco.
Più in generale, la notte 13-14 luglio, l'anno scolastico 2006-07, il capodanno 2000-01.


----------

